# Dunkerke to Frejus - Is this a mountainous route?



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Just looking at some options for our upcoming "France Tour".

I am terrified when it comes to heights, sheer drops, huge bridges, etc. I would gladly go through a mountain if I didn't actually know how high I was (don't know if that makes sense). But sheer drops and dodgy manoeuvring round mountain roads is a huge no no for me.

Are any of you familiar with the route from Dunkerke to Frejus? I am looking at either the toll free way through Clermont Ferrand, or the toll route through Lyon / Villefranche.

Am I likely to encounter anything that would strike fear into me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ourden (May 1, 2010)

The highest you will get is top deck on the ferry, well on the toll rd anyway. I used to do a fortnightly run down there with a 12m,
few little hills in the distance around Lyon. 

Enjoy it.


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Lyon is the fastest (and most expensive) way but nothing to worry you there. Clermont-Ferrand is the "pretty" way and takes you through the Massif Central - have only done it once some years ago but don't remember anything to bother you that way either.

The final bit, from Aix-en-Provence, you will probably use the Autoroute du Sol, which is a motorway running due east (the A8 I think). There is the occasional bridge over a gorge but I can't remember any REALLY high ones. Very scenic though.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

What if we detoured to Annecy. Would that throw up any "scary monsters" for me?

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Scary*



Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> What if we detoured to Annecy. Would that throw up any "scary monsters" for me?
> 
> Thanks for the replies.


Not half, some brilliant bits of motorway Engineering on them Autoroutes.

If you go via non motorway through Switzerland, after much climbing, Lake Leman (Geneva) just appears in front of you.

When are you going? You can come up on a wing over Annecy with us if you like?

TM


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Scary*



teemyob said:


> Ian_n_Suzy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Lo Trev,

Come up on a wing! Are you kidding me? I get wobbly knees on our local Multi Story Car Park.

So detouring to Annecy is a no no for me then?

(We leave on 16th July and are away for 6 weeks mate)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ANNECY*

Yes, fair few bridges / flyovers / upovers on the Motorway to Annecy.

We will be down there late August through September so will probably pass you going the other way.

Trev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bridges*

Les Ponts Des Autoroutes Les Alps

These are the kind of things you will encounter A40 > Suivre Direction A41 pour Annecy.

Voir Ici


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

What about the route from Clermont Ferrand to Annecy. Would that still be a no no with my fear of heights?

If so, is it a place that just cant be accessed via a "vertigo free" route
?


----------



## ourden (May 1, 2010)

*Re: Bridges*



teemyob said:


> Les Ponts Des Autoroutes Les Alps
> 
> These are the kind of things you will encounter A40 > Suivre Direction A41 pour Annecy.
> 
> Voir Ici


See what you have done  They have changed there mind now & are
doing the Dutch mountains instead :lol: :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ferranancey*

See the Terrain!

Click map - Select Directions to
Type - Annecy
Change Maps type to - Terrain (under "More")

Add webcams if you want to take a look

TM


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: ferranancey*



teemyob said:


> See the Terrain!
> 
> Click map - Select Directions to
> Type - Annecy
> ...


Already done that but via satellite view. Will take a look under terrain view now.

Thanks


----------

